# Crisco instead of Butter in recipes?



## Liz Brooks (Jul 7, 2009)

Curious about this and can't find a straight answer on line anywhere. My friend's son is allergic to dairy and we are trying to figure out if she can substitute Crisco in recipes that call for butter.
What affect would this have the recipe? Would it different for each recipe? What do you guys think?


----------



## jennyema (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes, you can use Crisco.  Or a stick margerine that doesn't contain milk solids or whey (check the label).  Mothers and Fleishmanns don't -- or at least didn't use to.

The flavor obviously will be different.  Texture will be too.

You might find this helpful: pantry_fats


----------



## luvs (Jul 7, 2009)

in pastries at school we learned to use butter. a couple things- crisco is okay to sub, butter just tastes better, 'cept butter pastry is difficult to work with. with pie crust we used shortening. could you explain what she's baking. it is different for different recipes.


----------

